# Airtricity. My bills have gone up instead of down



## woods (11 Mar 2011)

I changed to Airtricity a few months ago and find that my bills have increased instead of the promised reduction.
Has anyone else had this problem.


----------



## Diziet (11 Mar 2011)

We have had one of the coldest winters on record, which probably accounts for it.


----------



## newirishman (11 Mar 2011)

I'd recommend to check the actual electricy usage (KWH) instead of just looking at the bottom line of the bill. If usage increased (eg as Diziet said because of the cold weather) than there is no surprise. 
The electricity usage should be obvious on the bill.


----------



## rodney (25 Mar 2011)

have you submitted readings rather than just accepting their estimates?


----------



## Stephen75 (25 Mar 2011)

Diziet said:


> We have had one of the coldest winters on record, which probably accounts for it.


 
+1 

We haven't moved to Airtricity yet, can you really save 20%? Has anyone seen proven comparible decreases?


----------

